# Shim for hitch rack?



## jmorgan6161 (Mar 13, 2008)

Just wondering what you guys may be using as a shim for a wobbly hitch rack. I got a hitch stabilizer, but it just doesn't work quite as well as I was hoping. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## HitchSource.com (May 7, 2008)

Hi. There are several options, but the best ones are the parts that slide inside your bike rack bar. If you have a hollow-tube insert that goes into your hitch, you can get kits that place a bolt on the inside of the insert and then have a screw that physically tightens the insert up against one side of your trailer hitch. Here are a few parts that do that:

2" Hitch Bike Rack Anti-Wobble System

1.25" Hitch Bike Rack Anti-Wobble System

Softride QuietRide Anti-Wobble System with Lock (My favorite)


----------



## jmorgan6161 (Mar 13, 2008)

unfortunately, the tube insert is not hollow. any suggestions for this type of hitch? thanks!


----------



## HitchSource.com (May 7, 2008)

Well, the only one I'm aware of is from Swagman and is called a "hitch stabilizer". It sounds like you may have already given that one a go, though. Otherwise, I'm afraid I'm out of ideas. 

If you want a do-it-yourself idea, you could drill out one side of your hitch (where the pin goes) to a bigger diameter hole. Then using a nut and washer system, you could tighten the rack against the smaller diameter side of the hitch. Not ideal or elegant, but it would definitely work. You'd just want to find a tall/thin washer that would allow you to contact the bike rack bar without drilling a gaping hole in your hitch.


----------



## jmorgan6161 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, I may have no other option than to try that, and it sounds like it would probably solve my problem. I did the get the swagman hitch stabilizer...don't waste your money, they're useless! Thanks again for the help!


----------



## cplkavik (Apr 3, 2007)

Currently using a series of nylon zip ties as shims to stop wobble between my 2" receiver and bikerack (Swagman). The shims come in different sizes so you may have to experiment a little with what combo works. I should also probably mention that my hitch is a "through" design so zips can go all the way through.
I also concur that the threaded anti-wobble device the rack came with doesn't work well.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

I drilled the side of my receiver and tapped it for a large bolt. When I put my rack on
I just tighten the bolt and that just about stopped the wobbles.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

Baine said:


> I drilled the side of my receiver and tapped it for a large bolt. When I put my rack on
> I just tighten the bolt and that just about stopped the wobbles.


this is a good option for the rack you have.


----------

